# I don't think so!



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

"Flying rat" 
*I don't think so*.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Excellent pic, Kippy. 

As someone said a little while back, more like feathered angels 

John


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Aren't they just beautiful?
I see them as little angels.

Reti


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Beautiful!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Wow!!*

Great photo Kim.  
Hands down, pigeons are indeed beautiful birds.

If we were to look closely, I'm sure we would see some of the same pigeons in Kim's flock that are in mine. I think they come to my house for breakfast, spend the day frolicking about then head over to Kim's for dinner.  

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

It's so good to know that at least some of our feathered friends have a good life.
Bless you both, Cindy and Kim.

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

BTW, Cindy, are Eli and Betty and Lillian among them?

Reti


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Cindy, all those pigeons on your pic live with you?


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

This one time i was walking and i found a pigeon with a pellet in him (some jerk decided to shoot him) and i took the bullet out and wrapped up the bleeding spot then i took it to the zoo ( theres a , bird "something " i forgot what its called there.) and it later died...samething happened to a squirrel but this one recovered


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Pellet *** it wasnt a bullet  he would of died instantly if it was ..i think ..but yeah anyways it came from a BBgun


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

"*feathered angels *"

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Lee (Jul 28, 2001)

*white birds*

Lee here, 
I raise white pigeons for my business and they are pretty in flight, 
However it would be hard to beat these birds as far as beauty they are a sight to see for sure thank you for posting God sure picked the right bird to decend as ............


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*BTW, Cindy, are Eli and Betty and Lillian among them?*
Hi Reti,
Since none had any unusual markings, I really can't say for sure, however, to this day there is one that follows me when I'm feeding or cleaning cages that insists on 'growling' at me. 
Betty always growled at me when I would go near their cage. The others in the flock are too busy trying to get each other's seed to growl.  
So in my heart I know that's Betty. I'm hopeful Eli & Lillian are not far away.

* * *

*Cindy, all those pigeons on your pic live with you?*
Hi Elvis,
They don't actually live with me. This is a feral flock that started out with about 15-20 pigeons two years ago & has grown to 80+ today. 
They arrive early for breakfast, then some bathe in the water, some bathe in the sun, some just walk about the yard. They all know they have no fear of predators while they visit our backyard.  

I love it when they begin to gather overhead in the morning. One or two may start, then a few more will join in & a few more until the flock is complete at which time they make about three more circles finally landing for a well deserved breakfast. 

Thankfully, I don't get many ill or injured, but when I do, some have actually walked up to the backdoor, sat there & waited patiently for me to come rescue them.

Gotta love their intelligence!  

Cindy


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Cindy , Do they lay their eggs and build nests near your home or on it? or do they just come from meals?


Elvis


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Cindy , Do they lay their eggs and build nests near your home or on it? or do they just come from meals?*
Yes, actually some have. They especially enjoy nesting atop Mikko's cage, which is on our covered patio.  
When I see a pair beginning to build a nest, I check daily for any eggs. Any I find are replaced with artificial ones. I'm a strong supporter of pigeon 'birth control'. 

Cindy


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 15, 2004)

*They are Just too wonderful and Beautiful.*

They are just too wonderful and beautiful to immagine that some people think that they would be "rats with wings". If more people would feed them what they need to be fed, they wouldn't be starving and eating anything in site. Oh, they're just sweet and wonderful with each one having a separate personality. Not one pigeon acts the same. They are very unique animals. I saw one about two weeks ago that had pied markings on it. It was mostly white with pied colorings. It was the only one I saw like that. It was beautiful. 

Thank you,

Victoria Lutes & Sweetie


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

KIPPY said:


> "Flying rat"
> *I don't think so*.


This is truly a great picture.A co-worker recenly heard that I have a pet pigeon and he said that they are also called "flying rats".Oviously this man needs a pigeon to come into his life doesn't he? Peace to our winged ones~Victor in Omaha


----------

